#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  7 Tips to Improve Your Websites Organic Performance During COVID-19

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 pandemic has affected the businesses very badly. During this situation, online marketing is an effective way to sustain the business processes, and when it comes to online marketing your business website is the key element. So, here are the seven tips to improve your website's organic performance during COVID-19.

1. First, Do an SEO Audit of Your Website
2. Create and Publish Relevant and Timely Content
3. Improve Your Website Speed
4. De-junk Your Website
5. Build More Backlinks
6. Leverage Benefits of Google Analytics
7. Build a Strong Social Media Presence

----------

